# Weekend pics and vids



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Had about 6in of the white stuff Saturday night with some good wind. Overall it wasnt a bad snow except for me getting stuck and the pivot bar where the blade rotates when it trips ripping on another guys old Meyer plow


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Couple more pics. I was joking with the guy whos plow broke. Told him jokingly that I would sell him mine. He seemed interested but that leads to another debate that I need some feedback on. I'll post that in the Western forum.
















For those that say chain lift red plows can't stack


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Video clips



Need to find someone to ride along with me to take my pics and video clips. Probably would turn out alot better.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pic and videos man that long drive there . nothing beats a diesel plowing


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Will B. very nice pictures and video once again!:salute:


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

your truck looks nice and a good job stacking too


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Truck great pics


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

William B.;467071 said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


Will what you doing up so early? Your going to scare santa away! Go back to bed!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha shoot I'm usually up til about 2 or so. Guess that comes with working second shift and not getting home til 1145 or so. I can't go straight to bed.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

William B.;467188 said:


> Ha shoot I'm usually up til about 2 or so. Guess that comes with working second shift and not getting home til 1145 or so. I can't go straight to bed.


hahaha....yeah i understand buddy...takes me a while to relax after i get back from a late night of work! Merry xmass:waving:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice looking truck! Nice pics as well! How do you like the wings on your western?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

that looks like a real nice truck....man i want some snow


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

William B.;466677 said:


> Couple more pics. I was joking with the guy whos plow broke. Told him jokingly that I would sell him mine. He seemed interested but that leads to another debate that I need some feedback on. I'll post that in the Western forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said chain lift plows cant stack?.....


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice pics man:salute:


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

even with the do it yourself pics and vids i still enjoyed them!!



tls22;467202 said:


> hahaha....yeah i understand buddy...takes me a while to relax after i get back from a late night of work! Merry xmass:waving:


then you guys need to do what i do......I live 2 hours away from work. plenty of time to wind down after a 10 hour shift!!


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

nice pics, and I like the looks of your setup


----------

